# ليسب بسيط للتحويل من الاتوكاد للاكسل ثم للتوتال



## حسام عبد الله (29 يونيو 2009)

:77:هذا ليسب بسيط جدا وسهل لتحويل الاحداثيات من الاتوكاد الي الاكسل وبذلك يسهل التعامل معها ومع التوتال ( هذا اليسب لا اعرف من مصممة على الرغم من ظهور اسم عند العمل بة فانا ادعوا لمن قام علية ان يجزية الله عنة خير الجزاء وذلك للامانة )
وطريقة عملة سهلة جدا من tools ثم load application ثم نختار الملف soknezثم load وبعد ذلك نغلق الصفحة ونكتب في command اسم السيب soknez ثم enter فيظهر اسم الشخص المعد والله اعلم ثم enterثم نكتب المكان المراد وضع الملف بة مثلا d:\hossam.txt ويجب ان يكون الاسم بهذا الشكل والامتداد ثم enter ونكتب رقم اول نقطة 1 مثلا ثمenter ونبدا في اختيار النقاط حسب الحاجة وكل نقطة سيتم الختيارها سيتم وضع نقطة ورقم عليها لسهولة التعرف عليها من خلال الرسم ومن مكان وضع الملف يمكن فتحة بالنود باد او الاكسل ويسهل ارسالة للتوتال بعد ذلك 
:84ارجوا الدعاء لوالدي بالشفاء ومرضي المسلمين جميعا):84:


----------



## حسام عبد الله (29 يونيو 2009)

ارجو من الملتقي تثبيت الموضوع للفائدة وشكرا


----------



## ahmed nabil71 (30 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أبوالمعتز (30 يونيو 2009)

أخي العزيز أشكرك على الليسب ولكن أود الأحاطة بأن الليسب يبدأ بحفظ الأحداثيات الشماليه أولا وبعد ذلك الشرقيه
مع العلم بأننا دائما نبدأ بالأحداثيات الشرقيه أولا.
تحياتي


----------



## السندباد المساحي (30 يونيو 2009)

ربي يشفية ليك يارب
ويجعلة بمزين حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## كوردستان (30 يونيو 2009)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووور*​


----------



## حسااام (30 يونيو 2009)

اخي الكريم شكرا على هذا الملف ولكن يتم الحفظ اولا y ثم x


----------



## الرب معنا (30 يونيو 2009)

mashkooooooooooooooooooooooor


----------



## اللورد جميل (2 يوليو 2009)

الله يشافيلك الوالدين وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهر (2 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وشفي والدك ومرضي المسلمين


----------



## HCIVILENG (2 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على الملف لكن لا يقبل الاحرف في اسم النقطه ..


----------



## حسام عبد الله (5 يوليو 2009)

مفيش مشكلة لانك بعد التحويل الي السوكيا لينك او البرو لينك ممكن تحول من التوتال الاوامر من شمال , شرق الي العكس شرق , شمال
وكدة المشكلة انتهت اما اذاكنت تتعامل مع ليكا فالموضوع سهل


----------



## حسام عبد الله (5 يوليو 2009)

ممكن تعدل اسم النقطة من النود باد او الورورد وتضيف الاحرف اللي انت عاوزها انا مجربها


----------



## a7med elsawy (14 أغسطس 2009)

*اللهم يارب بارك لمن اراد الخير للمسلمين وبارك لاخى فى والدية*

يارب بارك فى والديك فهم خير مافى هذة الدنيا لنا اللهم امين 


شكرا وننتظر منك المزيد 


وان شاء اللة خير .................................


----------



## حسام عبد الله (15 أغسطس 2009)

100000000000000000000 شكر لكل من دعا الي والدي ومرضي المسلمين جميعا


----------



## م/محمد يحيى حطروم (15 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وشفى الله والديك وجميع مرضى المسلمين
اللهم آمين


----------



## lala2009 (16 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وشفى الله والدك المريض وجميع مرضى المسلمين


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (16 أغسطس 2009)

احسن الله اليك وشفى مريضك...


----------



## سعد زغلول محمد (16 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وشفى الله لك والدك وجميع مرضي المسلمين


----------



## المساعد 1 (17 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا >>>> وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## سامح ركابى (18 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا الهم اشفي والدة


----------



## سامح ركابى (18 أغسطس 2009)

الهم اشفى والدك وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## ali992 (18 أغسطس 2009)

* جزاك الله خيرا وشفى الله والديك وجميع مرضى المسلمين
اللهم آمين*​


----------



## محمد mohamed (19 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا ياباشا وربنا يشفى مرضى المسلمين جميعا


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (19 أغسطس 2009)

تم التحميل 

وجزاك الله خير


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (12 سبتمبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx aloooooooooooooooooooooooooot


----------



## أبو ماجد (12 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## khalid tawfig (13 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (15 سبتمبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx alooooooooooooooooooooooooooot


----------



## semsems (15 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لحضرتك يا اخي ليسب ممتاز


----------



## أحمد مصطفى البحيرى (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*ربي يشفية ليك يارب
ويجعلة بميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله*


----------



## م.عادل ابوالبراء (23 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وكتب لولديك الشفاء وجميع المسلمين


----------



## محمود عبدالستار (25 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور يااستاذ حسام وربنا يشفي والدك والمسلمين وجعلك عونا لنا


----------



## ess2008 (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*ششششششكراااااااااااااااااااااا*

:87::10::60::86::73:


----------



## علي حقيق (27 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم مشكور علي المجهود الطيب والجميل بس انا عندي مشكلة وياريت نلقي النتيجة عندكم انا اكملت الخطوات المدكورة سابقا واستخرجت رسم الاحداثيات علي الاتوكاد بس كيف اجد نتيجةالاحداثيات في ملف اكسل وشكرا


----------



## محمود العبود (27 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه ومشكور على الموضوع الجميل والمفيد جدا
الله يشفيلك ابوك ومرضى المسلمين
اللهم امين


----------



## Eng.Ah.m (28 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا حبيب قلبى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedmhelmy (28 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا و نسئل الله عزوجل الشفاء لوالديك و مرضى المسلمين


----------



## Majed hijazi (29 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور​

الله يشفي والدك ومرضى المسلمين جميعا"


----------



## m_e (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*ربنا يجزيك خير ويوفق لما يحب ويرضي*


----------



## m_e (30 أكتوبر 2009)

* نسئل الله عزوجل الشفاء لوالديك و مرضى المسلمين*


----------



## odwan (30 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ورفع قدرك أخي الكريم


----------



## تامرالكفراوي (4 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (5 يناير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وشفي والدك ومرضي المسلمين *​


----------



## eng_es84 (7 سبتمبر 2011)

اشكرك جدا
ويارب يجعله لك ذخرا فى الجنة


----------

